# Living Arrangements during Electronics training



## demedeir (27 Sep 2009)

I'm currently slated for BMQ in a few weeks with a completion date for the beginning of February 2010.  I am entering the ATIS trade and was told that with my current level of work experience and  college, that I would require approximately 8 months of schooling between Kingston and Trenton.  My question is knowing that the duration is 8 months, is it worthwhile to move the family from Ottawa after BMQ to Kingston, or simply wait for my posting orders after I complete the 8 months.  A second question would be how soon typically does further schooling occur once BMQ completes (as in, do I expect to immediately be transferred to Kingston/Trenton after BMQ).

Thanks.


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Sep 2009)

It all depends on the availability of the courses you require and what your posting message actually says.

You may (or may not) start trades training right after BMQ, _if_ there is an opening on a course.  You may (or may not) be on PAT (personnel awaiting training) for a while.

As far as moving the family from Ottawa to Kingston, that depends on your posting message.  You have to be authorized to move HG&E (household goods and effects).  At least Ottawa isn't too far (I travel to Kingston every weekend).


----------



## hank011 (4 Oct 2009)

As for living:
Single: 4 to a room with 17 yr old snot faced retards, no respect, no discipline, no control
MarriedMQ 700-1400 a mo for a sub standard 1940's uninsulated duplex or apartment.
Don't get your hopes up.
It gets better when you buy your first place...lol.


----------



## Papa_Jim (6 Oct 2009)

You will be posted to CFSCE following your time in St Jean.  You will be "restricted" from moving your HG&E.  Once you get to PAT Pl, you can make an application to have your family moved.  The staff will look at it and if it makes sense you can be approved to move your family by the Cmdt.  No guarantees, but it can happen.


----------



## Ice97 (8 Oct 2009)

CFSCE will usually wait til your QL3 is finished.  It depends on your trade as well.  If you have a 5 month course and are getting posted outside of K-town....they aren't gonna approve your memo.  But if you're Comm Rsch...then they will.  Cause you can have 1+ years between your phase 1 and 2.


----------

